# Rosebush slate quarry, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Mar 15, 2009)

Rosebush is a small village that lies in the middle of the Preseli Hills with lovely views for miles around.
Rosebush slate quarries were in operation in the 19th century, and supplied slate to Windsor Castle whilst it was being re-built. The slate was ferried around the country by an old railway, and some of the slate was then taken to Fishguard to be shipped off to many other countries. The quarry is quite vast and has many underground parts which go into the hillside. The pictures dont really show the scale of the site which rises from its lowest point to its higest point of about 200 feet. Its a dangerous place due to many big drops and loose slate, so you really have to watch your step.

More info: http://people.exeter.ac.uk/pfclaugh/mhinf/slate.htm
The first entrance:


















second entrance(flooded):










Third entrance:










The main quarry:














200ft to the bottom














Crystal clear water:










There were loads of frogs in the water(can you see it?):






Buildings:


















Much love.


----------



## Weeto (Mar 15, 2009)

This place looks amazing, nice pics.


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats great man. The portal is lovely and theres some nice timber in there too. Good explore!


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 15, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Thats great man. The portal is lovely and theres some nice timber in there too. Good explore!



Thanks. It would of been better if i got to go in further to the mines but unfortunatly i had no torch. its a great site and so peaceful. Its quite a sight when you stand at the top and look down, i just wish the pictures showed it better.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 15, 2009)

*Quarry.*

Wow, what a nice spot, any idea how extensive the UG bits are?


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 15, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Wow, what a nice spot, any idea how extensive the UG bits are?



Im not to sure but i would imagine they go back a fare way as when i used the flash on the camera i could not see any ends? There were likely many more UG bits but some have been blocked off or had a land slide cover them over at some point. I found two others but they were not accessable.I'll have to head back with my torch and go UG.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 15, 2009)

Fantastic place. Went there with mrs btbm last year and had a mooch round. The underground workings looked pretty scary imo. 
Whole place has an eerie feel to it as it faces NW and doesn't get a lot of sun.

After they built the railway there was a doomed attempt to turn it into a resort. The pub in the village, which iteself looks like the set for Royston Vasey, still has a corrugated iron roof.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a beautiful location. Love the way that flat stones have been stacked so neatly to give that effect.

Wish we had something like that up this way. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 15, 2009)

borntobemild said:


> Fantastic place. Went there with mrs btbm last year and had a mooch round. The underground workings looked pretty scary imo.
> Whole place has an eerie feel to it as it faces NW and doesn't get a lot of sun.
> 
> After they built the railway there was a doomed attempt to turn it into a resort. The pub in the village, which iteself looks like the set for Royston Vasey, still has a corrugated iron roof.



LOL,yeah the pubs called Tafarn Sinc: http://www.tafarnsinc.co.uk/

It has sawdust covering the floor and meat hanging from the rafters, proper hillbilly.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Now that is _humungous_!!! What a fantastic site! 
Love the third UG entrance with the ferns hanging over the water...and the slate itself is gorgeous.
Nice one, Db, and fab pics.


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh Yeah!! 

Rosebush,Preseli's,sunny day,massive view 

soooo jealous 

Nice one dumpty, tidy pics


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been on holiday there many times but I never realised that was there. I'm going to have to go back now just to do that.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 24, 2009)

water looks very clear!



LOL look at the time i posted this 0742.......reminds me of someone....


----------

